# فونتات عربى لبرنامج الأوتوكاد بجميع إصداراته لمن يريد



## saifeddeen (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مرفق بالموضوع فونتات عربى لبرنامج الأوتوكاد بجميع إصداراته لمن يريد
( لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم )


----------



## mohmetw (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا كنت بحاجة لهذه الفونتات


----------



## mohmetw (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## YZNQAZ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الاضافة الجميلة 
ولكن في اي مكان نضع الخطوط ( المسار وبالتفصيل )


----------



## saifeddeen (3 نوفمبر 2010)

توضع الفونتات تحت مجلد الفونتات الموجود بالمسار التالى :-
C / program files / AutoCAD / fonts


----------



## راند7 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك أخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ام اسامة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك....


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور موضوع رائع

بارك الله فيك وننتظر جديدك


----------



## gaper (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng:nour (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iberahimeng (28 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااا و دائما الى كل ما هو جديد


----------



## porto (20 أبريل 2011)

اشكررررك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## nimfa (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء تعالى


----------



## علاء المشني (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكر الله تعالى لك


----------



## غلا الورد (14 مايو 2011)

تخصصي اوتوكاد يسلمووو ،،،،


----------



## said ebeid (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حاتم حسنى (20 يوليو 2014)

_*شكرا جدا و جزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## محمد الوارثي (10 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكورين اخواني


----------



## eng: issa (27 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور والله


----------

